

What Aikido taught me about app development and business - androidoka
http://droid-blog.net/2011/07/19/what-aikido-taught-me-about-app-development-and-business/

======
biot
Many have applied aikido principles to their startups. When the original idea
isn't being accepted by the target audience, one should pivot. This is
identical to doing a tenkan in aikido. Also, knowing when to enter a market is
the iriminage of the startup world.

After working months on some code, it often feels painful similar to how
nikkyo and sankyo are painful. Pair programming is like uke and nage squaring
off, one attacking new features while the other defends against bugs.

Sometimes you feel like you're on your knees and you can't continue, and
that's right when your competition decides to attack from their standing
position in a wonderful display of business hanmi handachi. When your workers
form a union and strike, this is startup atemi.

A large part of aikido is redirecting someone else's strength rather than
expending your own energy. Similarly, startup founders are redirecting the
VC's wallet rather than expending their own capital. They also leverage
Apache's strength to do a 301 redirect to another URL.

Sorry, I've studied aikido and love it but too often I find these aikido
comparisons to be trite and lacking substance.

------
p3rs3us
Being a active participant of 'Karate' I would also like to add some points
1\. Confidence: Karate or any form of martial art bestows you with confidence,
not just optimism that you can achieve what you desire and work towards it,
but also the zeal and belief within oneself to achieve your goal. 2\. Patience
is a virtue, you need it when you are writing huge lengths of code and you
need it utmost when you are in a ring waiting for the opponent to strike so
that you can counterattack. 3\. Resilience : Be it any app developer,
businessman or any profession, you learn resilience from martial art which you
can use anywhere you go or in anything you do.

